# Google Events - Free Website reviews



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Went to my first Google event last week and thought it was pretty cool. Every 3rd Wednesday of the month they are doing this. Basically what happens is Darren Slaughter is going over each page of a site that was submitted prior to this event and giving helpful information on layout, SEO, content and much more. It's just an hour long so if you are looking for some tips on your own site then you should check it out.

You need a Google + account to do this, a web cam is cool but not needed. A microphone if you want to ask questions. Lets just hope the burp man who attended one of Brian's classes does not show up :no:

Anyway check it out here 

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just want to update - There is going to be a class this upcoming Wednesday at 6:00pm MDT. They are going to review Steve Burnett's site 

All you need is a google plus account - a microphone to ask questions. A web cam too if you want to show your mug.

More info and to sign up go Here

Check it out if you would like to lean a bit about SEO and other stuff.

Pat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Pat. I already received the invite from Blogging Painters.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Missed you guys!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Chris. I really wanted to be there. I was out of town taking a Ben Moore training class. When is the next one?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We are trying to stick to the third Wednesday of every month, but that would be the night before Thanksgiving, so we will probably do the 2nd or 4th Wednesday. As long as you are in the Blogging Painters G+ circle, you will get notified.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just want to bump this thread as they just reviewed my site. I have some work to do. It's really obvious That Darren and Tes know their chit when it comes to websites and painting contractors. If any of you guys are thinking about getting a site re-done then hit Darren Slaughter up. I think he is a member here too.

Here was the review of my site http://bloggingpainters.com/website-review-patrick-miller-painting/#comment-9060

Also if you want free advice sign up to get your site reviewed. It's only an hour and well worth it.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

With allot of talk recently about websites and chit, try to check out a live review of someones site this Wednesday. Darren Slaughter and Tes along with Chris "RCP" will be there along with several others. It's free and only an hour so check it out. You can get some great advise and learn a few things. Links are in the above posts or if you can't figure it out just post here. 

Pat


----------

